# cub cadet two stage thrower



## irish1988 (Feb 3, 2015)

I got a 2014 2x524SWE 28" thrower. the manual don't say boo on adjusting the carb. without taking the cover off .. from the throttle slot.. I can see the screw for the carb.. I have no clue what size bit.. its a torx type... can anyone speak up for that? its a 357 cc engine.
thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

hello there irish1988, if you have a 2014 Cub Cadet why would you want to be adjusting the carb?!? You may want to check most everything else before you start messing with the carburetor settings. Spark plug, spark plug gap, fuel, fuel filter if there is one, air filter may be clogged somewhat. 
If you have old fuel, could be a problem as well. I use a fuel stabilizer ALL the time as my equipment doesn't get used all that much. If none of these easy checks don't work, I'm sure a few of the members will jump on board and help you with the carburetor.
Cheers and good luck!


----------

